# it's venison jerky time...............



## bob1961 (Nov 5, 2010)

well here is how i've done my venison jerky for years now....start with fresh venison....








slice into proper shape....







pat dry with paper towels to remove excess marninate after 12 hour soak....







place in paper air filters to dry venison into jerky....







tape multiple filters to 20" box fan and set aside for at least 12 hours till dry....







now for some sweet smell to flow through the house now for the next 12 hours.........bob

....


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 5, 2010)

Let me guess you watched Alton Browns show on jerky last night.??? Come on you can tell us. I think that I might be really careful with this method in that you will have that raw meat in a really dangerous state for many hours. I don't think that I would be tring this method. You will have this meat with nothing keeping it from the mold and other dangerous things that might cause you or worst yet your family sickness that you really won't like.


----------



## bob1961 (Nov 5, 2010)

didn't know it was on last night, lol....i have been doing it this way for years and no body has gotten sick using this method....i did some researching on how jerky should be made and how it has been done for centuries....you need cool dry air moving across the meat to truely dry it to make true jerky....dehydrators use a heated air just like cooking it, why do you think most of them use 180 degree heated air to dry meat with....in most cold climates they use the cold air they have on hand to dry meat without using heat....this will be my 8th batch made like this so far to date....it needs to be stored in a hard plastic or glass jar and not zip loc bags that will allow condensation to collect on the meat....you ever see those wild bills jerky at stores or at the bar that are in a clasp type glass jars with the rubber seal, i want to get a few of those to use for my jerky........bob

....


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 6, 2010)

That is how jerky has been traditionally made.  I lay some smoke on my venison jerky for about 2 hours in 150*, then dry out with mildly warm moving air. The house does smell great, doesn't it?


----------



## bob1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

chit i forgot to add what i used for my marinade, sorry....

2/3 cup soy
2/3 cup whorcester
2 oz liquid smoke "any flavor"
1 tbs honey
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp granulated garlic
1 tsp course ground pepper

i used that recipe for each 4 lbs of meat and let soak 12 to 18 hours.......bob

....


----------



## bob1961 (Nov 8, 2010)

well all i had made up is done now, 7 3/4 lbs of fresh venison dried down to 2 1/2 lbs.........bob







....


----------

